# Pocket Informant et tâches sur macbook pro



## Pédrolinno (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

De retour de vacances, je retrouve mon mbp et je me pose de nouvelle questions à propos des agendas / tâches. Peux-être pourrez-vous me venir en aide... Donc voici comment je suis configuré :

- compte coogle aganda avec quatre agendas de couleurs différentes
- Ical sur mon macbook pro qui synchronise les quatre agendas de google 
- Pocket Informant sur mon iPhone qui synchronise lui aussi les agendas de google.

Jusque là, aucun problème tout fonctionne au mieux. Cela dit, lors de mes vacances, j'ai pris goût à l'utilisation des tâches de Pocket Informant sur l'iPhone et j'aimerai que google puisse les relever également. Est-ce possible à savoir que je n'utilise pas d'étiquette de couleur pour les différencier (elle sont directement classée dans l'un des quatre calendrier) 

J'espère être assez clair et que je trouverai réponse à mon problème.
Bonne journée à tous

Ps : en résumé, je souhaite créer une tâche sur l'iPhone par le biais de Pocket Informant et pouvoir la consulter depuis mon mac via google agenda et/ou iCal


----------



## Pédrolinno (24 Août 2010)

Bonsoir, 
Après quelques recherche, j'ai peut-être trouvé une première réponse qui donne espoir ici  : http://www.pocketinformant.com/Forums/index.php?showtopic=17878
Si j'ai bien compris, la synchro de tâches sera éventuellement possible dans la version 2 de PI.

Et une autre réponse un peu moins drôle... 
http://www.pocketinformant.com/Forums/index.php?showtopic=17862


----------



## Pédrolinno (29 Août 2010)

C'est encore moi et ça y est, j'ai trouvé une solution alternative à force de bidouiller et de chercher sur le web. Ce n'est finalement pas compliqué :

- Utilisation de pocket informant avec synchro sur toodledo (Pocket Informant <--> toodledo)
- Synchro sur mac en utilisant Appigo (appigo <--> toodledo)

Il me manque toujours la synchro avec google agenda mais pour le moment, je ne m'en suis pas encore occupé. 

Voilà, si ça peu aider quelqu'un...


----------



## Pédrolinno (2 Septembre 2010)

Toutes mes excuses pour l'ajout de nouveau post mais il m'est impossible d'éditer
Je suis face à un problème, j'aurai besoin de vous s'il vous plaît !

Dès qu'une tâche a été synchro sur toodledo, elle perd automatiquement 24h alors que la date et le fuseau horaire de toodledo me semble bon  (voir pièce jointe)

Je m'explique:
Je crée une tâche sur mon mac le 02 septembre à 06h00 du matin. Dès qu'Appigo la synchronise sur toodledo, elle perd automatiquement 24h sur mon mac. Je me connecte donc sur Toodledo pour vérifier et là encore, il me dit "yesterday" :mouais:
Idem pour les tâches créé depuis mon iphone sur Pocket Informant !

Une solution peut-être ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## le ian (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour Pedrolino,
Je remercie ton post car il soulève un gros problème auquel je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution efficace, en effet, j'utilise aussi pocket informant sur mon iphone et ipad, et google agenda sur mon ordi, et n'arrive pas a synchroniser ces fameuses taches google et suis obliger de passer par toodledo ce qui est un peu chiant....
As tu trouvé une solution eventuellement pour envoyer tes taches google sur toodledo, ou mieux, synchro google tasks et pocket informant.

Merci d'avance


----------

